# Best way to hide cod liver oil taste???



## Thystle (Feb 7, 2006)

Ok what is your best way (or link to old post) that you hide CLO?

I have bought most of the flavors, but you can still taste it. Half my family can "deal" with it... the other half cannot.

I have been trying various ways to hide it but have yet to stumble upon a really good one.


----------



## MomInFlux (Oct 23, 2003)

Lemon flavor, stirred briskly into a one swallow's-worth of orange juice


----------



## Bartock (Feb 2, 2006)

uke CLO my mom us to force me to eat it strait. YUCKY


----------



## mamatosage (Apr 4, 2004)

what about in a capsule?
Are you taking it for the omega's? If so, flax oil is a way pleasanter experience. My toddler drinks it straight off the spoon, but you can put it in yogurt or smoothies and can't taste it at all.
Also, have you tried Udo's oil? It has all the omega's 3-6-9 and you can use it on pasta or anything really. It's the same as flax--no taste really.

I hope that helps!


----------



## JaneS (Jan 11, 2003)

Flax needs conversion to EPA/DHA and some bodies don't do it effectively or in enough quantity to provide you with the ideal ratio of omega 3s to omega 6s in the diet. Omega 6's from vegetable oils are too abundant in modern diets and it wreaks havoc with our hormones and brains. Flax also lacks vitamin A and D which are essential to good health and most people are deficient.

Strong flavored juice or lemonade taken like a shot is the best way ...so you don't linger with that oily texture. That is how I used to take when I was getting used to the good high vitamin CLO. Now DS and I take the strong no flavor kind right off the spoon no problem.


----------



## JaneS (Jan 11, 2003)

Oh and most capsules are subject to high heat which turns the oil rancid... very dangerous b/c contains all sorts of free radicals. I think *some* capsules are not high heat treated but again, not enough vitamins in them and reports are that if fish oil is taken without the high A and D, the oils are not sufficiently protected from oxidizing in the cells.


----------



## Mama2Kayla (Feb 12, 2005)

I always mix it in a shot glass with a bit of OJ( my how my days have changed since having dd







). I take that quickly, and then chase it with another small glass of juice. Oh, and I hold my nose too. Our family has just started taking the unflavored kind, and I must admit, I think I like it better than the flavored







. With the flavored CLO, I could always taste it mixed in with the juice, and it created a weird combo. However, I only really taste the juice since I have been using the plain kind







.

The fishy burps don't really bother me too much either, as long as I remember to hold my nose for the next 30min or so, when I burp







:


----------



## JaneS (Jan 11, 2003)

Oh and taking before meals always helped me ... no burping then.


----------



## carnelian (Feb 24, 2006)

Blue Ice sells a soy-free capsule using their own high-vitamin CLO. One cap contains 2500 A and 250 D. Processed properly to protect the oil from rancidity and oxidation etc etc etc.


----------



## courtenay_e (Sep 1, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *carnelian*
Blue Ice sells a soy-free capsule using their own high-vitamin CLO. One cap contains 2500 A and 250 D. Processed properly to protect the oil from rancidity and oxidation etc etc etc.

And freeze the capsules. Take them frozen, and you won't have "fish burps".

JaneS, I'm allergic to fish, and started reacting to even the high quality oils, which is why "I" take flax. I simply hope that the flax is good enough in my body, and that it's better than not taking omegas at all...I also only use organic pure olive oil when I cook and bake, hoping that that helps with the "good fats" as well.


----------



## tamagotchi (Oct 16, 2005)

We have Blue Ice capsules and I freeze them ... I still get "fish burps"


----------



## carnelian (Feb 24, 2006)

I never thought of freezing them but then again I don't get fish burps.


----------



## cornflake girl (Jan 2, 2002)

Quote:

That is how I used to take when I was getting used to the good high vitamin CLO
JaneS, What brand do you use? We've been using Nordic because I 'thought' they were high quality. <sigh>


----------



## mamabohl (May 21, 2005)

have you tried puting it in a smothie?


----------



## ccasanova (Dec 18, 2003)

nothing I ever tried putting it in would hide the taste from my kids or myself. I tried mixing it in food, pb & j sandwiches, etc. It almost seemed to prolong the taste, because a smoothie would have that taste throughout the whole smoothie. The only thing I did find that works is to take a sip of fruit juice, hold the juice in your mouth, give them the oil, and then swallow together. I think having that juice taste sitting in your mouth for a few seconds immerses your taste buds in juice, then the clo passes right through. After swallowing, they can have a few more sips of juice. Surprisingly even my littlest ones can manage to do this and they are 4. I do it the same way.


----------



## AnnC (May 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JaneS*
Oh and taking before meals always helped me ... no burping then.

I used to take it before breakfast, and had fish burps all day. Now I take it before dinner, and no fish burps.

I'll have to try the juice before and after method.

Ann


----------



## courtenay_e (Sep 1, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tamagotchi*
We have Blue Ice capsules and I freeze them ... I still get "fish burps"









Hmmmm...sorry to hear that. I used to burp it all the time, but when I started to freeze it, I never burped fish again!


----------



## JaneS (Jan 11, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *courtenay_e*
JaneS, I'm allergic to fish, and started reacting to even the high quality oils, which is why "I" take flax. I simply hope that the flax is good enough in my body, and that it's better than not taking omegas at all...I also only use organic pure olive oil when I cook and bake, hoping that that helps with the "good fats" as well.

You can do lot of pasture fed egg yolks ... they should be very deep orange... grass fed meat and dairy ... and of course organ meats although I'm having trouble with that one!







All contain omega 3's as well. Olive oil does not but it's a good oil, best unheated.


----------



## JaneS (Jan 11, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cornflake girl*
JaneS, What brand do you use? We've been using Nordic because I 'thought' they were high quality. <sigh>

We like the Quantum Norwegian CLO from Radiant Life, no flavor.
http://www.radiantlifecatalog.com/pr.../ct/1/pid/1034

More recs here:
http://www.westonaprice.org/basicnut...fications.html


----------



## knittinclothmama (Jan 19, 2006)

I get flavored too but the 'oily-ness' of it still makes me gag. What works for me is putting a small amount of apple juice in a glass with the oil and just downing it quickly. I'll still get a little oil on my lips but it's way better than a mouth full!!


----------



## carnelian (Feb 24, 2006)

When I was taking it in liquid form I'd hold my breath, down it and then eat a few raisins immediately afterwards. The flavor of CLO I used was cinnamon and the raisins seemed to complement it somehow and absorb it. Now I've switched to the Blue Ice caps and they're







No aftertaste or before taste for that matter









I'd like to try the RL version but the E they use in it is soy-derived and I'm trying to decide if it's innocuous enough to use daily.


----------



## Feb2003 (Jul 20, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *carnelian*
I'd like to try the RL version but the E they use in it is soy-derived and I'm trying to decide if it's innocuous enough to use daily.

This is OT, but are you allergic to soy or do you think anyone should worry? I try to avoid soy products, but I didn't think about the E in the CLO.

TIA!


----------

